# How's the water/rivers looking



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

my river, the grand, it's low for late may, i had my irrigation pump put in the river, had to put it on the end of a 10' boom to reach deep enough water, that doesn't happen until late summer, if at all, i can only wonder what it will look like in august, maybe i'll look on the bright side, the fish should b stacked up in the deeper water


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

riverbob said:


> my river, the grand, it's low for late may, i had my irrigation pump put in the river, had to put it on the end of a 10' boom to reach deep enough water, that doesn't happen until late summer, if at all, i can only wonder what it will look like in august, maybe i'll look on the bright side, the fish should b stacked up in the deeper water


2012. Just sayin.....


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it when the USGS Grand Rapids gage is right around 4'. As of right now, 17:47 5/20/21, it's at 2.0. 
Let's just hope we don't get blown out by the next rain event. Can you imagine the debris that would come down if we got a real gulley washer?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

the usgs site is orange/red dots for southern michigan,all rivers/stream(might have to walk to that deeper water this fall RB)


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> the usgs site is orange/red dots for southern michigan,all rivers/stream(might have to walk to that deeper water this fall RB)


i sure hope it doesn't get that bad, bill, walking is a bit harder lately, the only thing i injoy walking too is the dinner table, or the boat n maybe a big buck, if i ever pull the trigger


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I haven't been on the Grand yet this year, but all the little creeks and streams I fish in Kent are down. Some worse than others. Hasn't affected the fishing yet, just easier wading, but I am fearful of what July and August could do to the water temps. We need some consistent rain.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Fishing this year for trout = nothing short of outstanding, in both sw and se mi...ive got 52 browns since the week before trout opener several brooks and bows too....imo fishing has been fast due to low water...i see every nook and cranny and cast the spinner like a surgeon and bam....
Next two years are gonna be slower tho, in the marginal streams, unless we get change quick...definitely some trout will die over the summer...in fact im largely done targetting them, had planned to swing by a SE MI stream after work today, but it was 91 degrees and water was like 30 cfs so i elected not to...these grand tributaries are less marginal but i think if the weather and water stays the same prolly this weekend and next should be the last fished as well, until it cools down and we get rain. My opinion anyway. I could be wrong. Im new to this watershed only fished her 6 mos so far


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

brown fishing is good late may/june,but 90?,the trout and me dont like it


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Grand still low after the rain yesterday, but fish were hitting better for me. Dozen rock bass, half a dozen smallies, and one pissed off 24” catfish that hit a black maribou road runner. Nice day to be on the river. Also saw two deer and a water snake.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

after last nights rain, the river came up about 2 inches, but the river stayed clear, the ground must of sucked up all the rain/water, a little more rain would be fine


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

found a couple holes about 18 inches deep,6 redeyes n 3 smellmouth


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> found a couple holes about 18 inches deep,6 redeyes n 3 smellmouth


gee bill, that don't sound good, the river is low, seen a couple boaters with there motor up, drifting down stream (bottom hitters) doesn't look good, on a bright side, this is my best year for gills, n the eye fishing has started picking up, i sure hope there's enough water, so the steel n salmon can make it up to me, i guess i'll have to start my rain dance,,, even tho i live in a flood zone


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I hit my usual haunts Friday and Sunday mornings. Lots of spawning rock bass and four small SMB, but the quantity and quality of smallies is down this year. River still low and those wonderful cottonwood trees still fowling my line and making me sneeze.

On a more positive note, the homemade chatterbaits are producing hits. I’d rather lose 25 cents than $5 in the river.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

highly doubt we get much salmon, and probably only very brief period.... and probably virtually no steelhead this fall if past spring's low water taught us anything.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

talkin some bad MOJO there ,Trout Bear


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

slowpaya said:


> talkin some bad MOJO there ,Trout Bear


Went without a bite or fish seen in 90 percent of steelhead trips....i started in nov 2020, first week, on the grand and its tribs...cant get much slower than that fishing...everyone everywhere always blanked i talked to in person as well...More of the same I suppose.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

STOP IT


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

well i went for my friday fish meal, i made 14 gills the guest of honor, the river was as low as i have ever seen it, since i've lived here, i hope my rain dancing pays off tonight


----------



## gotigers (Aug 4, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Went without a bite or fish seen in 90 percent of steelhead trips....i started in nov 2020, first week, on the grand and its tribs...cant get much slower than that fishing...everyone everywhere always blanked i talked to in person as well...More of the same I suppose.


Same here. Started a lil earlier tho. Got 2 in the fall, 1 in the spring. Didn’t see many landed by others either. Went south a couple times when big numbers were moving but they didn’t eat for hardly anyone. Super weird and defeating season, but looking forward to summer... hopefully...


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I wont be able to go as much this year but still plan a trip per month sept to beg may (Coho, steel, browns.)...really enjoy ionia, lowell, lyons, and portland...looking forward to sharing notes.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Just got back from checking out a local stream. Figured the cooler weather past few days and rain today would make it safe to fish. Maybe 18" visibility and level was still plenty low, but I didn't find any temps above 62. Threw the mouse a couple dozen times with no luck, Joe's Flies in brown trout proved to be the winner. Landed 5 fish in my short trip, this guy was the biggest at 13", all fish were spunky and swam off fine. We need more rain.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

this morning.portland 1170cfs


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

slowpaya said:


> this morning.portland 1170cfs


Might look alot different in a few days. I saw a weather forecast that said showers/rain everyday for the next week!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Gonna look different real soon:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

portland 3250 cfs


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Up and up she goes. This is the downtown Grand Rapids (above 6th St dam) gage. Anyone want to start a contest to guess where she peaks? I'll guess 11'.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

MickL said:


> Might look alot different in a few days. I saw a weather forecast that said showers/rain everyday for the next week!



You're right, we're looking at a total blowout at this point.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverbob said:


> well i went for my friday fish meal, i made 14 gills the guest of honor, the river was as low as i have ever seen it, since i've lived here, i hope my rain dancing pays off tonight


wow, i didn't think i was any good at rain dancing, live n learn, i think i'll lose my garden, i hope that's all i have to worry about


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Old Whaler said:


> Up and up she goes. This is the downtown Grand Rapids (above 6th St dam) gage. Anyone want to start a contest to guess where she peaks? I'll guess 11'.
> 
> View attachment 773771


13'


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Someone better stop that rain dance! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

mjh4 said:


> Someone better stop that rain dance! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 good thing i stubbed my big toe, on my good foot, the other day. scares me to think what i'd be going through if i hadn;t


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Old Whaler said:


> Up and up she goes. This is the downtown Grand Rapids (above 6th St dam) gage. Anyone want to start a contest to guess where she peaks? I'll guess 11'.
> 
> View attachment 773771


i'll say 12.5,............ i hope your right


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe some early kangs this year boys


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

thats better


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

portland 5750 cfs,sunday morn


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, my guess has been surpassed, it's almost to 12'. 12.5 and 13 are both still potential winners.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

portland at 4930,topped out yesterday at near 7000 cfs


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

R Bob takes the prestigious River Rising Award,a bit premature but....


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> R Bob takes the prestigious River Rising Award,a bit premature but....


thanks bill, i picked 12.5, not because i'm some kind hydrologist, but bacause 12.6 will put about 10 inches of water i my 1200 sq ft pot cage n destroy some old school genetics


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Did anyone guess 14'? Good thing the 8 day forecast is dry...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> You mind if I ask what you were catching them on?


Skein, 3" behind a corkie, on a slidding 3way,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn bob gettin em on december tactics in july


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

riverbob said:


> good luck when ya go, but don't even think about letting them go, i was lucky they lived long enough to bleed out,,,, one of them had nice deep orange flesh, the way i like it


Bob, I got like 3 steelhead the whole fall/winter/spring out of the grand/tribs....took me half a year to get that...I dont think we need to worry about me fishing em out. Jk but ya, I would only allow myself to fight three of em...even if i land 0.

And I agree...orange flesh steelhead/rainbows are right up there as my favorite fish to eat.


----------

